# Rute und Rolle fürs Gummifischen auf Zander im Rhein



## eagle-ray (7. Juni 2012)

Ich möchte mir eine Kombo fürs Gummifischen im Rhein zulegen.  Zielfisch ist der Zander und geangelt wird vom Ufer. Nach einigen Recherchen hinsichlich Preis/Leistung bin ich auf die SHIMANO - Technium DF CX und als Rolle das Auslaufmodel Daiwa Caldia X gekommen: Entweder die

Technium DF CX 270 H und die Caldia X2500

oder

Technium DF CX 270 XH und die Caldia X3000.

Sicherlich wäre es am besten beide Kombos zu besitzen, aber mein Budget reicht nur für eine. Welche der beiden Kombinationen würdet Ihr mir für den Rhein empfehlen oder habt Ihr Alternativvorschläge (Budget 300 Euro).


----------



## Ulli3D (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Rute und Rolle fürs Gummifischen auf Zander im Rhein*

Nimm die Technium in H und die 2500er Caldia, da passr mehr als ausreichend Schnur drauf.


----------



## Ein_Angler (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Rute und Rolle fürs Gummifischen auf Zander im Rhein*

Die 2500er Caldia X sollte reichen, ich selber benutze die 3000er nur zum Hechtangeln mit schwerem Gerät und schweren Ködern ~100g.

Wenn die Technium sich wie alle Schimanskis verhält wäre mir die H Version zu weich und die XH ein wenig zu hoch vom Wurfgewicht.


----------



## eagle-ray (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Rute und Rolle fürs Gummifischen auf Zander im Rhein*

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten. Ich tendiere auch zu dem leichteren Gerät. Man liest aber hier im Forum immer wieder, dass man beim Gummifischen im Fluss eine härtere Rute nehmen sollte. Reichen die 50 gr. Wurfgewicht der technium H aus ?


----------



## Fr33 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Rute und Rolle fürs Gummifischen auf Zander im Rhein*

Es kommt drauf an wo du im Rhein angeln willst.... In Häfen reichen 10-14Gr Köpfe meist aus....

Gehts an den Hauptstrom ins Buhnenfeld und an die Strömungskante kommste mit 18-28gr aus 

Dann hängt vieles von den Ködern ab.. sind diese schmal oder fett und bieten zusätzlich wiederstand im Wasser...


----------



## eagle-ray (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Rute und Rolle fürs Gummifischen auf Zander im Rhein*

Also ich werden nicht in Häfen angeln, sondern meistens in Buhnenfeldern und an Strömungskanten.


----------



## derdiescher (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Rute und Rolle fürs Gummifischen auf Zander im Rhein*

Moinsen,

wenn es als Rute nicht unbedingt eine Shimano sein soll, kann ich dir die Baitjigger H von Uli nur wärmstens ans Herz legen.

Ich fische die mit einer 4000er Twin Power an der Elbe und bin hellauf begeistert.

Die Combo ist top ausgewogen, sehr feinfühlig und hat trotzdem ein wahnsinns Rückgrat.

LG
derdiescher


----------



## heineken2003 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Rute und Rolle fürs Gummifischen auf Zander im Rhein*

Hallo,

ich fische seit diesem Jahr mit einer Shimano Yasei Aspius. Diese hat ein angegebenes Wurfgewicht von 7-28 gr. Damit kriegst du einen guten Kompromiss hin falls du auch mal einen Wobbler dranmachen möchtest.

Dazu würde ich mir dann eine Red Arc oder falls möglich eine günstige Shimano Rolle holen.

Die Rute ist super zum Shadfischen. Egal ob Strömungskante oder in der Buhne. 

Ausschlaggebend für das tatsächliche fischen in der Buhne sind eher die Strömungsverhältnisse an der Steinpackung. Es gibt tiefe Buhnen in denen man vor der Packung selbst mit 30gr Köpfen Probleme hat.

Ich fische zumeist mit 17-21 gr an der Strömungskante. Da dauert die Absinkhase schonmal etwas länger, das macht das ganze jedoch nicht weniger fängig ;-)

Zu den von dir genannten Ruten kann ich nicht viel sagen, bisher habe ich nur die Daiwa Infinity Q 30- 60gr gefischt, gute Rute, wird jetzt von nem Kumpel gefischt. Danach die Lesath XH die jedoch für Wobbler garnicht geht und mittlerweile die Yasei Aspius die wunderbar ist um auch mal die Köderart zu wechseln. Weil meinen erfahrungen nach sollte man sich am Rhein nicht nur auf Dummi versteifen sonst bleibt man zu oft Schneider.

Petri

Heineken


----------



## powerpauer (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Rute und Rolle fürs Gummifischen auf Zander im Rhein*

Hallo 
die Infinity Q 30-60 wg modell 2010 2011 kann ich nicht empfehlen fische die selber wenig Köder Kontakt,die erste reihe sollte schön besser sein wie sich die nagelneue Modell 2012 mach kann ich leider nicht berichten,aber laut Beschreibung hat da Daiwa einiges gedreht was die Köder Kontakt betrifft,mich würde auch sehr interessieren wie sich das Neue Infinity Q macht |kopfkrat.


----------



## eagle-ray (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Rute und Rolle fürs Gummifischen auf Zander im Rhein*

Kann man die Yasei Aspius vom realen Wurfgewicht mit der Technium H vergleichen oder liegt sie darüber ?


----------



## heineken2003 (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Rute und Rolle fürs Gummifischen auf Zander im Rhein*

Hallo,

ich denke sie liegt darunter. Aber sie hat ein sehr steifes Rückgrat.
Powerpauer, ich werde die Infinity Q nochmal testen am WE wenn mein Kumpel mitgeht und dann berichte ich mal vom vergleich zu Aspius und zu Lesath XH.

Petri

Heineken


----------



## powerpauer (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Rute und Rolle fürs Gummifischen auf Zander im Rhein*

@heineken

welche Infinity Modell Bj ,hat dein Kumpel,ich habe die erfachrung mit meine gemacht 270 / 30-60 wg und leider wie schön geschrieben wenig kontakt,nun die rute braucht schön kopfe ab 20 gr sonst merkt man nichts,ich fische auch mal gerne etwas leichter mit 14 -17 gr Kopf, für Die Infinity Q ist das schön zu wenig,also so ein alround gufirute ist sie leider nicht,man kann die Infinity im dunkel nur sehr bedingt fischen da zu wenig Köder Kontakt (Took).


----------



## zorra (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Rute und Rolle fürs Gummifischen auf Zander im Rhein*



heineken2003 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich denke sie liegt darunter. Aber sie hat ein sehr steifes Rückgrat.
> Powerpauer, ich werde die Infinity Q nochmal testen am WE wenn mein Kumpel mitgeht und dann berichte ich mal vom vergleich zu Aspius und zu Lesath XH.
> ...


....alle drei Ruten sind gut ist nur nee Gewichtsfrage Gummi +Kopp...fische die Aspius bis 30gr mit schlanken Gufis dann ist Schluss danach knickt sie ein....dann kommt die Infinity Q 25gr mit 15Shads...die habe ich getauscht gegen eine Greys 40-80gr....zur Lesath fische ich die alte Dialflash exhx 50-100gr 40-45gr Köppe mit 6"Shaker....aber die Lesath 50-100gr Monster dat is schon nee Marke.
gr.zorra


----------



## Jamdoumo (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Rute und Rolle fürs Gummifischen auf Zander im Rhein*

Speedmaster xh + rarenium 4000. Meiner Meinung nach im genannten Preisrahmen für den Rhein die perfekte Kombo. Schön leicht, klasse Rückmeldung und tolle Aktion. Mit etwas glück beides zusammen für 270 eur zu bekommen.


----------



## powerpauer (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Rute und Rolle fürs Gummifischen auf Zander im Rhein*

@ zoora
Welche Kopfe wg Fisch du mit der Greys,bin bei Überligen meine Daiwa zu Ersetzen .


----------



## heineken2003 (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Rute und Rolle fürs Gummifischen auf Zander im Rhein*



zorra schrieb:


> ....alle drei Ruten sind gut ist nur nee Gewichtsfrage Gummi +Kopp...fische die Aspius bis 30gr mit schlanken Gufis dann ist Schluss danach knickt sie ein....dann kommt die Infinity Q 25gr mit 15Shads...die habe ich getauscht gegen eine Greys 40-80gr....zur Lesath fische ich die alte Dialflash exhx 50-100gr 40-45gr Köppe mit 6"Shaker....aber die Lesath 50-100gr Monster dat is schon nee Marke.
> gr.zorra


 

Hallo Zorra,

wofür brauchst du die 40er Jigs? Also ich finde dass ich schon in so manch starker Strömung unterwegs war aber 30 gr haben bisher gereicht 

Soll jetzt nicht heissen dass ich deine Aussage für Humbug halte, würde mich halt einfach interessieren. Weil 40 gr kann man ja bei den gängigen Händlern im Netz nicht mal ohne weiteres beziehen.

Petri

Heineken


----------



## Fr33 (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Rute und Rolle fürs Gummifischen auf Zander im Rhein*

Im Hessischen Rhein haste teils Stellen, da würde ich sogar 40Gr Jigs anzweifeln, dass die gescheit zum Boden kommen..... 

in der Regel sollten aber 14-28gr alles abdecken....


----------



## heineken2003 (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Rute und Rolle fürs Gummifischen auf Zander im Rhein*

Gut, dabei handelt es sich doch um den Hauptstrom oder?

Petri

Heineken


----------



## Fr33 (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Rute und Rolle fürs Gummifischen auf Zander im Rhein*

Jop!

Viel anderes haben wir in Hessen nicht vom Rhein...zumindest wenns auf Zander geht.


----------



## zorra (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Rute und Rolle fürs Gummifischen auf Zander im Rhein*



powerpauer schrieb:


> @ zoora
> Welche Kopfe wg Fisch du mit der Greys,bin bei Überligen meine Daiwa zu Ersetzen .


...mit 30gr bis 15cm Shads wobei ich ab 14cm etwas schlanker Shads nehme.
gr.zorra


----------



## zorra (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Rute und Rolle fürs Gummifischen auf Zander im Rhein*



heineken2003 schrieb:


> Hallo Zorra,
> 
> wofür brauchst du die 40er Jigs? Also ich finde dass ich schon in so manch starker Strömung unterwegs war aber 30 gr haben bisher gereicht
> 
> ...


----------



## powerpauer (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Rute und Rolle fürs Gummifischen auf Zander im Rhein*

Ups 
30-40 gr kopf das ist ja aber feet-ich benutze kopfe zwischen 10-20 gr, meine Lieblings kopf ist 14 gr,ich wollte meine Daiwa ersetzen ich sehe schön das greys mit 80 wg würde schön wahrscheinlich zu feet ,es gibt noch die Variante bis 50 oder 60 wg von greys ob es ausreichen würde für die Elbe |kopfkrat


----------



## zorra (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Rute und Rolle fürs Gummifischen auf Zander im Rhein*



powerpauer schrieb:


> Ups
> 30-40 gr kopf das ist ja aber feet-ich benutze kopfe zwischen 10-20 gr, meine Lieblings kopf ist 14 gr,ich wollte meine Daiwa ersetzen ich sehe schön das greys mit 80 wg würde schön wahrscheinlich zu feet ,es gibt noch die Variante bis 50 oder 60 wg von greys ob es ausreichen würde für die Elbe |kopfkrat


...Rhein und Elbe weisen doch unterschiedliche Strömungsverhältnisse auf es gibt da leider auch keine Pauschale für irgendwas....ich würde die Daiwa halten und mal mehr mit anderen Gewichten und Gummis expermitiren dann brauchst vielleicht keine andere Rute.
gr.zorra


----------



## wienermelange (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Rute und Rolle fürs Gummifischen auf Zander im Rhein*

schau mal hier:

http://prowla.greysfishing.com/de-d...pinning-rods/prowla-platinum-specialist-lure/

ich fische die 10' 20-50g für große flüße vom ufer. hat richtig rückrat aber ist nicht mit der 9' 20-50g vergleichbar. die 9' ist um weiten nicht so straff wie die 10' (ich habe beide ruten).


----------



## powerpauer (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Rute und Rolle fürs Gummifischen auf Zander im Rhein*

welche köder große ist zu empf bei der 9 und welche bei der 10 Modell ??? bei der greys ???, welche hat die bessere Köder Meldung die 9 oder 10 Variante.


----------



## moe7 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Rute und Rolle fürs Gummifischen auf Zander im Rhein*

ich pers. fand 2 Ruten dafür richtig klasse.

1. die J.C TSI Spin in 2,7m WG 20-60G
2. Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist Spinn 2,74m 20-50g


----------



## powerpauer (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Rute und Rolle fürs Gummifischen auf Zander im Rhein*

Hallo 
die jc tsi soll eine parabolic sein also nichts für gufiangelei,eher für wobbler oder spinner blinker für gufi sol sie zu weich in der aktion sein


----------



## moe7 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Rute und Rolle fürs Gummifischen auf Zander im Rhein*



powerpauer schrieb:


> Hallo
> die jc tsi soll eine parabolic sein also nichts für gufiangelei,eher für wobbler oder spinner blinker für gufi sol sie zu weich in der aktion sein



neeee....die -60G WG ist ein "Brett". Die Spitze ist dabei aber immer noch schön schnell.
Das deckt sich mit meinen Erfahrungen http://www.mur-tackle-shop.de/blog/2009/10/jc-tsi-spin-de-luxe-spinruten/


----------

